# Lycaon



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

I got this in am email today, but I am not an ex MN, so maybe help can be sought here:



> Recently at Moelfre,Anglesey - 26th May we unveiled two stones in memory of the two world war losses from this village. This idea came from agood mate of mine both of us being ex Mrchant Navy.
> Those on the WW2 stone are all Merchant men and I have been finding out what happened to each of them.
> 
> The one I am not sure of is Griffith Thomas, Brodawel, Moelfre who was apparantely on the ' Lycaon ' June 1941..
> ...


This is contained in here:http://www.uboatarchive.net/U-224INT.htm



> (_N.I.D. Note._ At 1558 H.M.C.S. "Ville de Quebec," on course 100°, 4,000 yards ahead of Convoy T.E.13, obtained an Asdic contact 15 on the starboard bow at 900 yards and classified it as "submarine." The bearing was moving rapidly right, doppler closing. The ship was turned towards the contact and full speed ordered. A signal was passed to the commodore in S.S. "Lycaon" ordering an emergency turn to port. On a course of 190°, "Ville de Quebec" at 1604 fired a pattern of ten Mark VII depth-charges with depth settings of 150 and 300 ft.)


I have asked the author to keep an eye on this thread so help him in his search. The sub above is the U224. http://www.uboat.net/boats/u224.htm

google turned this up but not sure why, as I cam find no reference to Griffith Thomas, some of the replies are in Welsh, which does not help. I love one post which starts:


> I came across your website by accident, while searching for wart cures for my friend



*http://www.rhiw.com/gwestai/2005.htm*


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

It is possible his death was non war related and was added to the list by an individual from the village, so will not appear on the official CWGC database.

I have checked the ship index for the 1941 Deaths at Sea Register and there are no deaths recorded from the Lycaon for that year.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Mike, It may be worth obtaining LYCAON's official logbook and crew agreement for June 1941. This should be held in Kew in piece *BT 381/1307*
The log, if it has survived, will be held under the ship's official number 135467. Note Miramar has this number incorrect. If your contact needs further information about obtaining this do***ent just make another post.
Regards


----------



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Gents, hope he visits and gets up to date


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Mike Kemble said:


> Thanks Gents, hope he visits and gets up to date


LYCAON (1) (1913 - 1951) Lycaon class steel steamship.
O.N. 135467. 7,350g. 4,645n. 455.3 x 56.3 x 32.5 feet.
T.3-cyl. (31", 51½" & 86" x 60") engine made by the North Eastern Marine Engineering Company Ltd., Newcastle. 5,550 IHP. 14 kts.

8.4.1913: Launched by R. & W. Hawthorn, Leslie & Company Ltd., Newcastle (Yard No. 458) for the China Mutual Steam Navigation Company Ltd. 

31.5.1913: Trials and completed. 

2.2.1951: Transferred to Glen Line Ltd., (£5,522). 

13.2.1951: Renamed GLENIFFER. 

6.1952: Sold to the British Iron & Steel Corporation (Salvage) Ltd., (£95,000), and allocated to Metal Industries Ltd., for demolition at Faslane. 

11.7.1952: Delivered at Faslane. 

8.1952: Work commenced.


----------

